#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Ваджрный туз. Лама Сонам Дордже

## Liza Lyolina

Новая книга: *Лама Сонам Дордже "Ваджрный туз"*

М.: Ганга, Рангджунг Еше, 2009
Формат: 84 x 108 1/32
Тираж: 750 экз.
288 стр., твердый переплет 

«Ваджрный туз» – собрание лекций ламы Сонама Дордже в Москве и Киеве в 2007-2009 гг.

Тем, кто интересуется буддизмом, эта книга поможет получить подлинную информацию об особенностях буддийской практики и сделать первые шаги в медитации. Опытные практикующие смогут проверить искренность своей мотивации и взглянуть на духовную работу под другим, подчас весьма неожиданным углом. Ключевые положения учения Будды изложены здесь простым и понятным языком, с хорошим чувством юмора. Особенность этой книги в том, что в ней содержатся прямые наставления, идущие из самого сердца учителя.

Заказать можно здесь.

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

Не хилое название? Это он про себя?

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009), Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ниче себе название и обложка. Это пиар такой?
Не комильфо мешать такие символы. И название тоже.. Не козырное  :Smilie: 
Хотя, может внутри сплошной шарман, надеюсь  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.12.2009), Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Название и обложка шокируют, с ламой Олегом не соскучишься.

----------


## Вангдраг

Название заставляет задуматься:являюсь ли я хотя бы ваджрной шестеркой.

----------

Denli (14.12.2009), Naldjorpa (14.12.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.12.2009), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (13.12.2009), Вангчен (13.12.2009), Нико (12.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

А что, есть ваджрная иерархия? И кто назначает тузов и шестерок? Они сами себя, что ли? 
Не знаю, может просто такой эпатаж.
Хотя, ежели начинающий прочтет название, мне кажется, слово ваджрный ему ничего не скажет. А для буддиста слово туз - не комильфо. Имхо  :Smilie: 
Но за Олега рада. Молодец, Лама  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Вообще буддийский пиар в России в наши дни -- это отдельная история. Лама Олег -- это ещё цветочки...Глаза и уши вянут, но что поделаешь....

----------

Denli (14.12.2009), Майя П (19.09.2010), Маша_ла (12.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не, Олег правда молодец. Я с ним познакомилась в Непале, когда он приехал к Беру Кхенце Ринпоче. Он был такой справный молодой человек в костюме и с чемоданчиком  :Smilie:  Такой бизнесмен был. А вот ведь какой молодец. Столько ритритов сделал, обучился, стал Ламой.. Респект и уважуха  :Smilie: 

Насчет пиару, думаю, главное, чтобы была польза для существ  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Представьте, я его тоже знаю с незапамятных, "до-ламских" времён. Плодовитости и целеустремлённости поражаюсь. Пусть этот нео-подход к буддизму принесёт свою пользу!

----------

Маша_ла (12.12.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А почему все дружно решили, что ваджрный туз = лама Олег. Может это туз, который попадает в руки тем, кто встает на путь Дхармы?  :Wink:

----------

goncharuk (01.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А почему все дружно решили, что ваджрный туз = лама Олег. Может это туз, который попадает в руки тем, кто встает на путь Дхармы?


Наверное, можно и так истолковать. Но для меня "ваджрный туз" -- новый ник для ламы Олега! Пусть будет как можно больше юмора на нашем русском буддийском пути...

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010), Маша_ла (12.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну понятно, что он самого себя бы так не назвал. Просто забавное название. Есть простор для фантазии  :Smilie:  Пусть это все послужит на благо всех. Ура! Рада за Олега  :Smilie:  И за удачливых читателей  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Выложили содержание. Кто "Ваджрный туз" пока не поняли.  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Выложили содержание. Кто "Ваджрный туз" пока не поняли.


Лиза, а Вы сами эту книгу не читали?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Она только вчера пришла, еще не успела. Только предисловие прочла. В нем Антон Батагов пишет, в частности, что нам не надо расстраиваться, что мы не живем в Индии во времена Будды Шакьямуни, т.к. у нас есть лама Олег.  :Wink:

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Она только вчера пришла, еще не успела. Только предисловие прочла. В нем Антон Батагов пишет, в частности, что нам не надо расстраиваться, что мы не живем в Индии во времена Будды Шакьямуни, т.к. у нас есть лама Олег.


Так недалеко и до нового течения в буддизме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ключевые положения учения Будды изложены здесь простым и понятным языком, с хорошим чувством юмора. Особенность этой книги в том, что в ней содержатся прямые наставления, *идущие из самого сердца учителя*.


Не понял: это наставления, "идущие из сердца Учителя" или из сердца Олега Позднякова? Или это одно и то же?
Я, конешно, со всем уважением к духовным свершениям досточтимого Сонама Дорже, но, ИМХО, это все же перебор...

----------

Denli (13.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009), Артем Тараненко (14.12.2009), Нико (13.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.12.2009)

----------


## До

Туз не обязательно самая старшая карта, зависит от того, во что будете играть. Ну и этимология слова туз тоже впечатляет.



> Туз — (от старонем. _Teuzet_ = чёрт) исторически, игральная карта достоинством в одно очко. В большинстве современных карточных игр — карта самого старшего достоинства. Эта традиция существует со времён Французской революции, когда карта, имевшая достоинство в одно очко, била короля, что символизировало победу простого народа над монархией. В покере или блек-джеке игрок может выбирать, играет ли туз как карта самого старшего или самого младшего достоинства.

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А книгу о разнообразных хитростях и "духовных уловках" в Ваджраяне можно было бы назвать "Ваджрный джокер":

Скажите им, что дочь Тибета, ветреная девица,
Стала владычицей абсолютного бытия Самантабхадры.
Скажите им, что эта женщина, склонная к суетности и обману,
Преуспела в своем последнем плутовстве, уйдя на юго-запад, в страну Огмин.
Скажите им, что эта распутница, постоянно попадавшая в капканы собственных ухищрений,
Теперь ухитрилась исчезнуть в пространстве внутренней пустоты.

Намтар Еше Цогель

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, а книгу для вступающих на путь высшей Тантры можно было бы назвать "Ставка на простветление"..

На самом деле, это мне напоминает тост одной знакомой, которая в итоге не оч. хорошо кончила, хотя я надеюсь, что у нее еще все хорошее впереди.. Она поднимала бутылку вина, как бокал и говорила тост: "За высочайшее просветление!"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, а книгу для вступающих на путь высшей Тантры можно было бы назвать "Ставка на простветление"..


А в качестве эпиграфа - "Не очко меня сгубило, а к одиннадцати туз".

----------

Denli (13.12.2009), Dondhup (14.12.2009), Liza Lyolina (13.12.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.12.2009), Артем Тараненко (14.12.2009), Евгений Грейт (13.12.2009), лесник (15.12.2009), Марица (15.12.2009), Спокойный (14.12.2009), Юй Кан (13.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Вот вы здесь все такие умные, а для человека, который с буддизмом не знаком - ничего так название, может и "зацепить". Что плохого в аналогии с этим - 


> ...когда карта, имевшая достоинство в одно очко, била короля...


При чем, как я понял, к самому ламе никаких претензий нет, а книгу саму еще никто не читал.

Я вот заинтересовался книгой, пойду в Открытый мир и куплю  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Вот вы здесь все такие умные, а для человека, который с буддизмом не знаком - ничего так название, может и "зацепить".


Да, у нас на ярмарке люди (случайные) берут эту книгу, увидев обложку, листают и отходят несколько ошарашенные.  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей А (13.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Да, у нас на ярмарке люди (случайные) берут эту книгу, увидев обложку, листают и отходят несколько ошарашенные.


И это уже причина для чего-то!
Ждем следствия! :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Да ну нас всех в баню с дистиллированной водою с нашим пуританством! %)
Нормальная же упая. Пусть и отдаёт Пелевиным... : ))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.12.2009), goncharuk (01.04.2010), Аньезка (13.12.2009), Сергей А (13.12.2009)

----------


## ullu

Странноватое отношение к учителю у последователей ваджраяны наблюдаю я.

----------


## Маша_ла

А над учителем никто и не шутит. Шутят над названием его книги. И пытаются понять мотивы  :Smilie:  Это уже означает, что Лама Олег не ошибся с названием книги.
Я бы тоже купила, если бы выезжала из дома.. И подарила бы кому-нить на НГ. Отличный подарок бы вышел  :Smilie: 

Нет, вы подумайте, вы подуумайте - наш российский парень поехал, отучился, отсидел ритриты, стал Ламой, учит Ваджраяне на русском и издал свою книгу, где без всяких переводов люди могут читать учения на русском. Обалдеть. Это ОЧЕНЬ круто. Я прямо горжусь им. Молодчина, Олег. И всяческих ему успехов в дальнейшем. Большинство из нас только болтает и единицы что-то делают. Респект таким людям и уважуха. Переводчикам, Ламам, создателям буд. сайтов и просто практикующим, а не болтающим понапрасну  :Smilie:  Ура, товарищи! За высочайшее просветление! (Пусть этой девушке тоже будет хорошо..)

----------


## Нико

> Странноватое отношение к учителю у последователей ваджраяны наблюдаю я.


Слава богам, что это не мой коренной гуру... Хотя его "упайи" -- просто прелесть!

----------

ТобаВэй (15.12.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Слава богам, что это не мой коренной гуру... Хотя его "упайи" -- просто прелесть!


 :EEK!: 
Ну блин вы жжоте просто.
Это ж все равно что сказать - слава богу я не узнала свою природу во время этой передачи....

----------

Echo (14.12.2009), Аньезка (14.12.2009), Иилья (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011), Этэйла (14.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Не понял: это наставления, "идущие из сердца Учителя" или из сердца Олега Позднякова? Или это одно и то же?
> Я, конешно, со всем уважением к духовным свершениям досточтимого Сонама Дорже, но, ИМХО, это все же перебор...


А что, учения не могут идти из сердца учителя Олега Позднякова? Который отучился, отсидел 2 полных ритрита и стал Ламой? Только Ринпочам можно верить? В свою природу Будды и в реализацию таких же людей, как мы, мы не верим? Не доверяем учениям Лам? Странная позиция, имхо.
Одно дело прикалываться насчет названия, другое дело сомневаться в аутентичности учений аутентичного учителя. Имхо.
Хотя я ни разу не слышала его учений, но почему-то уверена, что они вполне аутентичны. Как и сам Лама.
Какие проблемы-то?

З.Ы. Название все равно не нравится. Но книжку прочесть захотелось  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну блин вы жжоте просто.
> Это ж все равно что сказать - слава богу я не узнала свою природу во время этой передачи....


Во время передачи ваджрного туза? (вероятно, под столом)

А вообще-то, у настоящего тантриста ваджрный туз всегда в рукаве должен быть припрятан. Просто так, на всякий случай.

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что, учения не могут идти из сердца учителя Олега Позднякова? Который отучился, отсидел 2 полных ритрита и стал Ламой? Только Ринпочам можно верить?


Учитель дает Учение.
А знающий человек читает лекции.
И то и другое весьма почетно.
Только путать эти вещи ненадо.

----------

Denli (14.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

А Лама не может быть Учителем для кого-то? Лама - это лектор, получается?
Мне кажется, хотя я могу ошибаться, что Лама может читать лекцию + передавать свой опыт практики и знаний. Это получается немножко больше, чем лекция, имхо  :Smilie: 
Ну, у каждого свое мнение. Я свое никому не навязываю  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (14.12.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Учитель дает Учение.
> А знающий человек читает лекции.
> И то и другое весьма почетно.
> Только путать эти вещи ненадо.


И почему же, по Вашему мнению, Лама Сонам Дордже не может быть для кого-то Учителем? Потому что он не перерожденец великого Ринпоче?

----------

Маша_ла (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Во время передачи ваджрного туза? (вероятно, под столом)
> 
> А вообще-то, у настоящего тантриста ваджрный туз всегда в рукаве должен быть припрятан. Просто так, на всякий случай.


Да хоть во время битья ботинком по лбу.

----------


## ullu

> Вы не правильно расставляете акценты: слава богу, что у меня хватает смелости признаться себе в том, что я не узнал свою истинную природу во время этой передачи...


Че-та не коррелирует с фразой, на которую я отвечала.

----------


## Аньезка

> Че-та не коррелирует с фразой, на которую я отвечала.


Это такой подкол в сторону ДО. Больная мозолька Denli.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ullu

> Это такой подкол в сторону ДО. Больная мозолька Denli.


Да это я тоже да, заметила.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И почему же, по Вашему мнению, Лама Сонам Дордже не может быть для кого-то Учителем? Потому что он не перерожденец великого Ринпоче?


Да нет, отчего же?
Всяко бывает...

----------


## Маша_ла

А вот вы чего думаете, он просто так вот тут родился в СССРе и стал Ламой? Он в прошлом не был буддистом и т.п. Может и потом Ринпочей будет в последующих жизнях. Человек искренне практикует, учится и доводит начатое до конца. Я лично такой подход очень уважаю. И желаю ему достичь результатов практики в этой жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Да нет, отчего же?
> Всяко бывает...


Бывает всяко, но в данном случае квалификация и полномочия Сонама Дордже подтверждены его учителями- ринпоче. Так что ваши фантазии и жидкий юморок неуместны. Другой вопрос, Хос, если вам не нравится. А раз не нравится- не ешьте.

----------

goncharuk (01.04.2010), Аньезка (14.12.2009), Йонтен Гъяцо (14.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бывает всяко, но в данном случае квалификация и полномочия Сонама Дордже подтверждены его учителями- ринпоче.


Вау, какой строгий!
А я ведь всего лишь поинтересовался, на что именно полномочия: на передачу Учения или на чтение лекций?
Впрочем, возможно Вы просто не знаете разницы между тем и другим...

----------

Denli (14.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, тут дело не в том, кому кто нравится или нет. Не думаю, что тут кто-то что-то имеет против Ламы Олега. Просто тут дело, мне кажется, в отсутствии доверия к человеку из нашей среды, который получил буддийское образование и имеет практический опыт практики полученных учений. (ну и сказала, простите мой албанский). Вот. Который не тибетец, не тулку, но сам по себе достиг чего-то и даже его учителя, в аутентичности которых никто не сомневается, благословляют его на учение и даруют ему титул Ламы, то есть, Учителя.
Он пока что не Гуру в Ваджраяне. Т.к., насколько мне известно, Гуру - это тот, кто дает 4 посвящения, тантрич. посвящения, т.е. По-моему, Олег посвящений не дает. Но он Учитель. аутентичный. Не просто лектор, а Лама.
Я думаю, если у нас есть недоверие к нему, это мы просто сомневаемся в своей способности достичь результатов на буд. пути. Отрицаем свою способность реализовать природу Будды или даже само наличие природы Будды. Т.к. это наличие и означает возможность ее реализовать при применении аутентичных методов и т.п. 
Вот. А мы не верим - много таких, кто не учился, кто просто чето где-то слышал и учит, наверное. Мы не верим даже тем, кому верить можно. 
Ламе Олегу верить можно, я думаю. Он же не учит высшей Тантре. Он учит общим положениям Ваджраяны, насколько я знаю и тантрич. посвящений не дает. Так что, думаю, что он молодец и вообще, все молодцы тоже  :Smilie: 

Например, Геше Майкл Роуч, сначала был молодец, а потом крыша поехала и он стал уже Гуру по своей собственной инициативе, насколько мне известно. И потом уже пердюмонокль, потеря связи с Учителями и т.п.. Думаю, уверена даже, что Олега сия чаша минует. Поскольку он поддерживает связь с Гуру и все такое. Главное, по-моему, сохранение связи с Гуру, а также чувства юмора по отношению к себе. Думаю, с этим у Олега все в порядке  :Smilie: 

Вообще, это не мое дело. Я его даже не знаю толком  :Smilie:  Воть. Но мы тоже можем чего-то достичь, практикуя аутентичную Дхарму под руководством аутентичных Учителей! А не только лекции читать, хотя это тоже хорошо. Мы можем достичь просветления. Или хотя бы приблизиться к нему насколько-нибудь. Ура!

----------

Karma Sherab (15.12.2009), Аньезка (14.12.2009), Йонтен Гъяцо (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Очень понравилась обложка книги! 

А в содержании угадываются темы большинства прослушанных Учений, которые в объявлениях скромно и по европейски называются "лекциями". 

С радостью приобрету экземплярчик себе и вероятно, для кого-то из друзей.

Пусть лотосные стопы Учителей твердо стоят на этой земле!

----------


## Denli

> Это такой подкол в сторону ДО. Больная мозолька Denli.


Ладно. Погорячился. Не схватил сразу смысла сообщения Уллы, вот и хотел ее подколоть, но сам в просак попал.

А к ДО претензий никаких. Я даже трансляции снова слушаю, на ганапуджи хожу и краткий тун делаю.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Вангдраг (15.12.2009), Марица (15.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

Я думаю, называть кого-то "аутентичным" и "ламой", "толком его не зная", преждевременно. 
Жизнь, к сожалению, меня научила не доверять всем, кто называет себя "ламой". И Его Святейшество Далай-лама, в аутентичности которого я не сомневаюсь, потому что лет 15 уже слушаю его учения, всегда много говорит о том, что учителей надо проверять, очень долго, очень и очень долго... Услышать от других о том, что этот учитель -- супер-пупер, и на основе только этого принять его как Ламу -- как минимум, наивно, да и чревато. Поэтому в нашей жизни должно быть место здоровому скепсису.  

Конечно, Олег может стать (и, кажется уже стал) ламой для некоторого количества людей.  Что ж, им решать, что им лучше. В одной из переведённых им ранее книг в предисловии он недвусмысленно намекает на то, что уже достиг высоких реализаций. Это непривычно слышать мне, человеку, который только и слышит от Его Святейшества, что у него "нет прозрений и реализаций, целительских способностей" и т.д., и вообще он "простой буддийский монах", и только. 

Но, возможно, Россия -- страна, которая требует особых "упай", "варжного туза" и прочих экстравагантных методов. Отрицать не буду, т.к. ясновидением не обладаю. 

А свою истиную природу позвольте мне узнать во время передачи от моего Ламы. Ко всем за этим не пойду.

----------

Liza Lyolina (14.12.2009), Mylene (14.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009), Майя П (19.09.2010), Сергей Хос (15.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну он же не дает передач, посвящений, лунгов и т.п.? Или дает?
Говорит о своей реализации чего?
Я правда, не знаю. Ни разу не была на его лекциях. Не было необходимости как-то  :Smilie: 

Испытание популярностью, славой, это все сложно. Тут главное, да и вообще главное, по-моему, не терять чю по отношению к себе. 
В общем, я Олега не знаю, поэтому заткнуся. Люди и правда меняются бывает..

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Непонятно, причем тут "даёт, не даёт". Кому надо, тому, очевидно, даёт. 

Цитата:

А на передачу каких именно учений благословил Вас Чоки Нима Ринпоче? Благословлял ли он Вас на то, чтобы давать передачу Дзогчен?

"...Считается, что публично учить Дзогчену - это не совсем адекватно, потому что это очень тайная традиция, очень глубокая практика. Поэтому, я думаю, что практиками Дзогчена публично я не буду заниматься. Но я не считаю неправильным передавать эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, если я вижу, что человек готов к ним. "

http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B5

Значительная часть российской сангхи, очевидно, к этому не готова.

Что же касается "Учений или лекций", тут тоже наверно стоит отметить, что разъяснение деталей тех или иных практик - это не "лекция". Это "три", т.е. устные наставления.

P.S. Вообще, оффтопик, имхо, какой-то. Лучше бы по изложенному в книге материалу чего-нибудь сказали.

----------


## Denli

> Лучше бы по изложенному в книге материалу чего-нибудь сказали.


А что тут говорить? Скромнее быть надо...

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009), Сергей Хос (15.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> В одной из переведённых им ранее книг в предисловии он недвусмысленно намекает на то, что уже достиг высоких реализаций.



 Что то , я ничего похожего не припоминаю.

 Разве, что в книге "Смерти вопреки" вспоминается, как он рассказывал о том, что практикую йогу сновидений, он во сне оказался на Учениях Чокьи Нима Римпоче, которые реально проходили, в тот момент в России, а Лама Олег , был в затворе в Непале.

 Вы об этом , Нико?

 Если -нет. Тогда- о чём? Хоть намекните, плиз. А то мож банально, не так как то поняли его?

----------


## Нико

По поводу "неготовности" россиян к дзогчену... Однажды мне сказали, что воззрение дзогчен находится за пределами кармы, и я в этом усомнилась, честно говоря. Но совсем недавно задала этот вопрос знакомому геше-лхарамбе, который получил первое место на экзамене геше, и т.д. Кстати, очень интересуется дзогченом. Он мне ответил: "Конечно, воззрение дзогчен за пределами кармы, потому что его может практиковать только тот, кто уже вышел за пределы кармы".  А как же понять, что многие наши российские братья и сёстры по Дхарме называют себя "дзогченпа" и "дзогченма"? На этот вопрос ответ был "без комментариев". Поэтому, по поводу "закрытых" или "открытых" передач дзогчен и пр, -- у меня тот же скепсис, увы. Может быть, я не права, поэтому не надо на меня набрасываться за это ИМХО.

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Что то , я ничего похожего не припоминаю.
> 
>  Разве, что в книге "Смерти вопреки" вспоминается, как он рассказывал о том, что практикую йогу сновидений, он во сне оказался на Учениях Чокьи Нима Римпоче, которые реально проходили, в тот момент в России, а Лама Олег , был в затворе в Непале.
> 
>  Вы об этом , Нико?
> 
>  Если -нет. Тогда- о чём? Хоть намекните, плиз. А то мож банально, не так как то поняли его?


Я говорю о предисловии к книге "Откровения блаженных отшельников".

----------

куру хунг (14.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я говорю о предисловии к книге "Откровения блаженных отшельников".


 Блин, ну и что там ? http://book.ariom.ru/txt686.html

 Сейчас перечитал пару раз, ну ни намёка на собственные *высокие реализации*? :Confused: 

 Мож кто нашёл, подскажите блин тупому?

----------


## куру хунг

> По поводу "неготовности" россиян к дзогчену... Однажды мне сказали, что воззрение дзогчен находится за пределами кармы, и я в этом усомнилась, честно говоря. Но совсем недавно задала этот вопрос знакомому геше-лхарамбе, который получил первое место на экзамене геше, и т.д. Кстати, очень интересуется дзогченом. Он мне ответил: "Конечно, воззрение дзогчен за пределами кармы, потому что его может практиковать только тот, кто уже вышел за пределы кармы".  А как же понять, что многие наши российские братья и сёстры по Дхарме называют себя "дзогченпа" и "дзогченма"? На этот вопрос ответ был "без комментариев". Поэтому, по поводу "закрытых" или "открытых" передач дзогчен и пр, -- у меня тот же скепсис, увы. Может быть, я не права, поэтому не надо на меня набрасываться за это ИМХО.



 Ага, а однажды, если быть более точным, 25 ноября сего года ЕСДЛ вам(последователям гелуг)сказал что , дзогчен-гут.
 Но похоже, это как об стену горохом. :Mad:  




> Он мне ответил: "Конечно, воззрение дзогчен за пределами кармы, потому что его может практиковать только тот, кто уже вышел за пределы кармы"


 Ну да, а выйти за пределы кармы, можно только практикуя дзогчен. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

 Продолжаем решать вечную загадку для человеческих умов, что раньше курица или яйцо. :Frown: 




> А как же понять, что многие наши российские братья и сёстры по Дхарме называют себя "дзогченпа" и "дзогченма"? На этот вопрос ответ был "без комментариев"


 Да комменты на эту тему выеденного яйца не стоят.

 По незнанию, многие вступающие на путь практики дзогчен иной раз действительно могут назвать себя "дзогченпой" и "дзогченмой".

 Ну что делать, если в русском языке ещё не утвердилось подходящего слова, для обозначения тех, кто *пытается практиковать дзогчен*.

 Нелепо ведь будет звучать ответ на вопрос
-Ты что практикуешь?
-я *пытающийсяпрактиковатьдзогчен*.

 Я пытался ввести в обиход словечко-дзогченоид. Но у него несколько ироничный стилистический оттенок.

 Не надо такого уж большого значения словам придавать.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

кому как, хотя я тут часто за чистоту Дхармы типо бьюсь, но в данном случае я сразу понял суть (что подразумевалось) и поэтому очень рад. Думаю хорошая книга.

Этот лама, не тот ли кто перевел труд Лонгченпы "Сокровищница Дхармадхату"?

Если он, то книга должна быть потрясающей.

Не часто я европейца признаю мастером, но это тот случай. Исключительно редкий случай.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

"За свою жизнь я провёл много лет в ритритах, и могу вас заверить, что если вы действительно положите свою жизнь на реализацию Дхармы, то вы не сможете не обрести настоящих переживаний и результатов. Если хотите, вы можете считать сказками все чудеса и истории о Махасиддхах прошлого, - вас никто за это не осудит, -прошлое есть прошлое. Мне посчастливилось встретиться с настоящими реализованными Ламами, чья реализация не вызывает никаких сомнений. Их-то я видел своими глазами. Можете поверить мне на слово, что мои собственные переживания, происходившие и происходящие во время практики в ритрите, отличаются от тех, к которым вы привыкли. Никогда не сомневайтесь в истине слов Будды, - они непреложны. Реализация и Просветление возможны и осуществимы; пробуждение реально, потому что оно находится внутри вас".

Слова, и только?...Об этом же говорят и первоисточники. А к каким переживаниям мы, собственно, "привыкли"?

----------


## Нико

Поймите меня правильно, я не "против" дзогчен, но считаю его последователей теми, кто стремится создать причину для дзогчен в будущем,  а не то что реально его практиковать  прямо сейчас. Просто это очень популярная тема, на которой можно заработать очень много дивидендов. Мирская дхарма....

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я пытался ввести в обиход словечко-дзогченоид. Но у него несколько ироничный стилистический оттенок.


ну почему же, продолжайте вводить, я только так вас всех и называю
потому что "Дзогченпа" для меня Намкхай Норбу, Патрул Ринпоче, ЕСДЛ и т.п.
без обид

----------


## Нико

> ну почему же, продолжайте вводить, я только так вас всех и называю
> потому что "Дзогченпа" для меня Намкхай Норбу, Патрул Ринпоче, ЕСДЛ и т.п.
> без обид


А себя как называете?

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Непонятно, причем тут "даёт, не даёт". Кому надо, тому, очевидно, даёт. 
> 
> Цитата:
> 
> А на передачу каких именно учений благословил Вас Чоки Нима Ринпоче? Благословлял ли он Вас на то, чтобы давать передачу Дзогчен?
> 
> "...Считается, что публично учить Дзогчену - это не совсем адекватно, потому что это очень тайная традиция, очень глубокая практика. Поэтому, я думаю, что практиками Дзогчена публично я не буду заниматься. Но я не считаю неправильным передавать эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, если я вижу, что человек готов к ним. "
> 
> 
> ...


Как-то Еши Намкай, говоря об отношении к Учителю, сказал: "А как вообще можно учить чему-то, давать Учение (имелись в виду не лекции, а то, что называется "по-взрослому") когда твой Учитель еще жив?"

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А себя как называете?


я себя буддистом то не называю, а иметь гордыню называть себя Дзогченпа... упаси меня Три Драгоценности

----------

Нико (14.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Как-то Еши Намкай, говоря об отношении к Учителю, сказал: "А как вообще можно учить чему-то, давать Учение (имелись в виду не лекции, а то, что называется "по-взрослому") когда твой Учитель еще жив?"


Это золотые слова, но нужно принять во внимание ситуации, когда Учитель просто не способен давать учение в силу разных обстоятельств -- он далеко, он болеет, и т.д. В некоторых случаях это разрешается.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Почитал комменты тут... у вас реально мастер появился, но видать глубоко у вас сидит "Нет пророка в своем отечестве", да и зависть, реально у некоторых вижу гордыню и зависть.
Радоваться надо, елы палы

Это же надо, Дорже за европейца врубается.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (15.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> "За свою жизнь я провёл много лет в ритритах, и могу вас заверить, что если вы действительно положите свою жизнь на реализацию Дхармы, то вы не сможете не обрести настоящих переживаний и результатов. Если хотите, вы можете считать сказками все чудеса и истории о Махасиддхах прошлого, - вас никто за это не осудит, -прошлое есть прошлое. Мне посчастливилось встретиться с настоящими реализованными Ламами, чья реализация не вызывает никаких сомнений. Их-то я видел своими глазами. Можете поверить мне на слово, что мои собственные переживания, происходившие и происходящие во время практики в ритрите, отличаются от тех, к которым вы привыкли. Никогда не сомневайтесь в истине слов Будды, - они непреложны. Реализация и Просветление возможны и осуществимы; пробуждение реально, потому что оно находится внутри вас".
> 
> Слова, и только?...Об этом же говорят и первоисточники. А к каким переживаниям мы, собственно, "привыкли"?


 Напрягся и отыскал несколько фраз, косвенно из-за которых можно заподозрить Сонам Дордже в срытом высокомерии.


1.


> За свою жизнь я провёл много лет в ритритах


 И что? По сравнению с теми кому адресованы слова, это действительно много(7.5 года). Он же не пишет для матёрых монахов-тибетцев,которых действительно особо не удивишь-7.5 годами.
 Мож я действительно-не очень хорошо знаю российскую буддисткую сангху.
 Но мне кажется у нас  людей отсидевших несколько месяцев в ретритах, на пальцах обеих рук можно сосчитать. В основномэто ограничиваеться -несколькоми днями. Сам лично более недели -не сидел. Кишка тонка.

 Может Нико у вас другая инфа, или другой личный опыт? Поделитесь?
 Может Вы сами реально несколько лет отсидели в затворах?
 Тогда ваша критика в некоторой степени справедлива.
 Так расскажите об вашем опыте. Мы ж не знаем.

 2.


> Мне посчастливилось встретиться с настоящими реализованными Ламами, чья реализация не вызывает никаких сомнений. Их-то я видел своими глазами


 Ноу комментс

3.


> мои собственные переживания, происходившие и происходящие во время практики в ритрите, отличаются от тех, к которым вы привыкли.


 Ну правильно всё. Его личные переживания вполне есстественно должны отличаться от опыта сидевших в ретритах "выходного дня".
 Что тут говорит о некоей скрытой гордыне?
 Ничё не понимаю?

 Ешё раз повторюсь. Вы Нико какие самые длительные ретриты сидели.
 Поделитесь? И если вдруг выясниться, что у вас приличный ретритный опыт, то ваши замечания в адрес Ламы Олега, будут более менее понятны.

 А то, извините, создаётся впечатление, что большинство предъяв  к Ламе Олегу от наших "матёрых буддистов" слушающих Учения десятилетиями у самых великих Учителей, проистекают исключительно по причине банальной зависти, и только.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Почитал комменты тут... да ептыть, у вас реально мастер появился, но видать глубоко у вас сидит "Нет пророка в своем отечестве", да и зависть, реально у некоторых вижу гордыню и зависть.
> Радоваться надо, елы палы
> 
> Это же надо, Дорже за европейца врубается.


Когда Вы пойдёте принимать у него прямую передачу, сообщите мне, я тоже за Вас порадуюсь.

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> "За свою жизнь я провёл много лет в ритритах, и могу вас заверить, что если вы действительно положите свою жизнь на реализацию Дхармы, то вы не сможете не обрести настоящих переживаний и результатов. Если хотите, вы можете считать сказками все чудеса и истории о Махасиддхах прошлого, - вас никто за это не осудит, -прошлое есть прошлое. Мне посчастливилось встретиться с настоящими реализованными Ламами, чья реализация не вызывает никаких сомнений. Их-то я видел своими глазами. Можете поверить мне на слово, что мои собственные переживания, происходившие и происходящие во время практики в ритрите, отличаются от тех, к которым вы привыкли. Никогда не сомневайтесь в истине слов Будды, - они непреложны. Реализация и Просветление возможны и осуществимы; пробуждение реально, потому что оно находится внутри вас".
> 
> Слова, и только?...Об этом же говорят и первоисточники. А к каким переживаниям мы, собственно, "привыкли"?


Честно говоря прочитав сейчас эти его слова меня лично вдохновили.

----------

Аньезка (14.12.2009), Маша_ла (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати, Лама Сонам Дордже  :Smilie: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=7603

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Напрягся и отыскал несколько фраз, косвенно из-за которых можно заподозрить Сонам Дордже в срытом высокомерии.
> 
>  И что? По сравнению с теми кому адресованы слова, это действительно много(7.5 года). Он же не пишет для матёрых монахов-тибетцев,которых действительно особо не удивишь-7.5 годами.
>  Мож я действительно-не очень хорошо знаю российскую буддисткую сангху.
>  Но мне кажется у нас  людей отсидевших несколько месяцев в ретритах, на пальцах обеих рук можно сосчитать. В основномэто ограничиваеться -несколькоми днями. Сам лично более недели -не сидел. Кишка тонка.
> 
> Я не хотела б этом говорить, но, по всем подсчётам, сидение Олега в ретрите вообще никак не соответствует 7,5 годам. Пусть он меня опровергнет. 
> 
>  Может Нико у вас другая инфа, или другой личный опыт? Поделитесь?
> ...


Нужна только объективная информация о так называемых "ламах", и только, а то по большей части все ведутся на "пиар". А зависть тут не при чём, упаси меня боже от подобной "карьеры".

----------

Denli (14.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Напомню на всяк случай. Тёрки на эту тему на БФ уже были 4 года назад.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5852

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Когда Вы пойдёте принимать у него прямую передачу, сообщите мне, я тоже за Вас порадуюсь.


ну я так то не вас имел в виду, в подозрениях на зависть Сонаму, а кое кого из моих типо "братьев", которые Сонама обвиняют в гордыне, но именно они сами этой гордыней насквозь больны. У другого соринку видят, а у себя бревна не хотят замечать (признавать).

Что касается моих бревен, то я всегда их сам и обличаю и все знают что я знаю что я очень высокомерен и признаю это и даже радуюсь этому.

А на счет ПВ, то у меня оно типо есть от моего "Зави Л". Так что можно уже начинать радоваться  :Big Grin:

----------

Маша_ла (14.12.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Игорь Берхин объяснял, помнится, что мы не дрозчен*ПА*, а дзогчен*ВА*. Т.е. практикуем не Дзогчен, а Учение Дзогчен.

----------

куру хунг (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Поймите меня правильно, я не "против" дзогчен, но считаю его последователей теми, кто стремится создать причину для дзогчен в будущем,  а не то что реально его практиковать  прямо сейчас. Просто это очень популярная тема, на которой можно заработать очень много дивидендов. Мирская дхарма....






> я не "против" дзогчен, но считаю его последователей теми, кто стремится создать причину для дзогчен в будущем,  а не то что реально его практиковать  прямо сейчас.



 Ураааа....!!!!! Тогда все следующие любым немирским колесницам-являються практиками дзогчен.

 Глупость конечно. Всё равно что всех велосипедистов обозвать космонавтами.
 Ну а как же? Ведь всё равно в бесконечной череде перевоплощенний любой велосепидист , когда-нить, да станет космонавтом.




> Просто это очень популярная тема, на которой можно заработать очень много дивидендов. Мирская дхарма....


 Имена, пароли, явки????

 Если намёк на ЧННР, то уверен, не проявляй нынешний ЕСДЛ величайшей толерантности ко всем буддистким колесницам,в том числе и дзогчен.
 ЧННР бы  тибетский истеблишмент давно заплевали бы по самое нихочу, похлеще Трахтунгов и Ко.

 Какие тут могут быть дивиденды? Ума не приложу.

 Если про Ламу Олега, то первую лекцию о Дзогчен он прочитал спустя 4.5 лет как вернулся из затвора.

----------


## Sadhak

Стыдно тут стебаться и главное вредно. Квалификация Ламы Сонама постоянно подтверждается на ретритах лично Чоки Нима Ринпоче очевидно для таких недоверчивых. В этом году он, к примеру сказал, что Олег каждый год упрашивает его разрешения снова уйти в ретрит, а не тащить все наше болото и вся эта его активная и энергичная деятельность возникает не из желания самого Олега, а из указаний ЧНР. 
Мне лично его лекции всегда очень нравятся.

----------

Olle (14.12.2009), Аньезка (14.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.12.2009), куру хунг (14.12.2009), Маша_ла (14.12.2009), Нагфа (02.05.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а вообще, безпредметный спор ни о чем

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.12.2009), Марица (15.12.2009), Нагфа (02.05.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

Вы уверены про 5 лет спустя окончания "затвора"? Я вот- нет.... Какая-то путаница про его затворы происходит........
Я про ННР ничего не говорю, зачем подобные предрассудки? 

Ладно, лучше  мне замолчать, а то ещё обвинят в соперничестве с самим ЛАМОЙ.  СОНАМОМ ДОРДЖЕ.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а вообще, безпредметный спор ни о чем


Тссс. Это уже не спор а пеар. Вот даже я уже решил ознакомиться с тем о чем вообще этот стакан в буре.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

Аж захотелось прочитать книгу  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Тссс. Это уже не спор а пеар. Вот даже я уже решил ознакомиться с тем о чем вообще этот стакан в буре.


А, ну давай и мы тут попиаримся, втыкатели пурбы во мозги наших врагов.

Но лично я защищаб Ламу Сонама, потому что вижу очень близкое сходство его и меня, а братья по духу как известно защищают себе подобных.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Кстати, я купить хочу... чувствую до Улан-Удэ не дойдет.
Может кто нить забронировать книжку для меня?

----------


## Нико

> Стыдно тут стебаться и главное вредно. Квалификация Ламы Сонама постоянно подтверждается на ретритах лично Чоки Нима Ринпоче очевидно для таких недоверчивых. В этом году он, к примеру сказал, что Олег каждый год упрашивает его разрешения снова уйти в ретрит, а не тащить все наше болото и вся эта его активная и энергичная деятельность возникает не из желания самого Олега, а из указаний ЧНР. 
> Мне лично его лекции всегда очень нравятся.


А это Вы сами слышали?

----------


## Нико

> А, ну давай и мы тут попиаримся, втыкатели пурбы во мозги наших врагов.
> 
> Но лично я защищаб Ламу Сонама, потому что вижу очень близкое сходство его и меня, а братья по духу как известно защищают себе подобных.



Дордже, Вы -- беспредельщик от Дхармы, но в Вас я не чувствую никакого расчёта по этому поводу. Поэтому не сравнивайте себя с Олегом.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я это слышал лично от Чоки Нима Ринпоче. В подтверждение см. записи ретритов.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, я купить хочу... чувствую до Улан-Удэ не дойдет.
> Может кто нить забронировать книжку для меня?


А чего, до Улан-Уде почты не ходют? Адрес дай, а я буду знать какой подарок на НГ тебе будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Я не хотела б этом говорить, но, по всем подсчётам, сидение Олега в ретрите вообще никак не соответствует 7,5 годам. Пусть он меня опровергнет.


 О кей, Нико. Ну коли Вы уж сами всё таки начали первыми этот публичный разговор. То вполне логично было бы и сказав "А", сказать и "Б".
 А то это вообще начинает смахивать на что то не очень приличное, закулисные обвинения во лжи и обмане.
 А Вы ведь это уже предьявили Ламе Олегу. Не так ли?
 И хоть Вы сейчас и норовите неуклюже уйти от честного разговора, типо куда уж мне с самим ЛАМОЙ спорить, я Вам предлагаю следующее.

 Напишите здесь на БФ свои сомнения относительно его сроков "сидения в ретрите", т. е. поделитесь имеющейся у вас объективной информацией.
 Детально, по годам, т. е. в какое время(год, месяцы) Вы считаете Лама Олег-не мог быть в ретрите в Непале, а был по вашим сведениям(ну может быть ещё есть свидетели), там то и там то( к примеру в МСК, в Дхармасале, в Гоа или на Гаваях).


 Я в свою очередь обещаю переслать письмо к Ламе Олегу и добиться от него вразумительного ответа на ваши сомнения.

----------

Нагфа (02.05.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А это Вы сами слышали?


Мда, о чем же вы спорите, Нико? Вы только что расписались в своей некомпетентности в данном вопросе. Слышали, человек эдак 300, на каждом из последних ретритов Чоки Нима в Москве. А вы  только гадаете...

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Мда, о чем же вы спорите, Нико? Вы только что расписались в своей некомпетентности в данном вопросе. Слышали, человек эдак 300, на каждом из последних ретритов Чоки Нима в Москве. А вы  только гадаете...


Простите... Кто слышал? Что слышал? Что лама Олег компетентен в ряде вопросов? То, что он может компетентно объяснить выполнение ряда практик, переданных Ринпоче? Так с этим ни кто и не спорит, и огромное за то ламе Олегу спасиБо: другого такого человека в России нет. Но Нико, вероятно, резонно спрашивает о том, каков круг тех вопросов, в которых лама Олег компетентен. Лично я не вижу в такой постановке вопроса ничего предосудительного. Нормальный человеческий вопрос.

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Собственно, не нашла ничего криминального в цитате, приведенной Нико.
Наоброт, человек пишет о том, что методы Ваджраяны действительно работают, что он встречал просветленных учителей и сам получил позитивные результаты, используя те же методы. Действительно, прочитав это мнение, хочется сесть в ритрит и на себе испытать чудодейственное действие медитации Ваджраяны. Не вижу вообще никакого криминала.
Эта тема напоминает сплетни, попытку очернить человека, который ничего плохого не сделал. Или Чоки Нима Ринпоче тоже стал бы врать, говоря, что Олег хочет в ритрит опять, а он его посылает учить в России? 
Возможно, есть другие люди, знающие не меньше и практикующие также, но где они? Лама Олег не боится выйти в люди и учить, у него получается, есть позитивные результаты, его уважают. Чего же тут его очернять? Из зависти, из желания принизить реальные достижения человека, которыми никто пока на этом форуме похвалиться не может. Я знаю, ну так, виртуально знаю, одного чувака с е-сангхи, который сидел в одном 3-летнем ритрите, называет себя Лопен и несет такую чушь, отсебятину и околесицу порой,  что уши вянут. При этом, он собой очень горд. Думаю, Олег такими вещами не страдает.
Вообще, надоело человеку за глаза перемывать косточки. Книгу закажу обязательно. А есть ли учения Ламы Олега в интернета в ворде, чтобы почитать? Прямо заинтриговали меня таким замечательным учителем  :Smilie: 
Спасибо.

----------


## Denli

> А есть ли учения Ламы Олега в интернета в ворде, чтобы почитать? Прямо заинтриговали меня таким замечательным учителем 
> Спасибо.


На сайтах центра Риме и русского Ранджунга еше полно аудиозаписей его лекций.

----------


## Sadhak

http://rangjungyeshe.ru/list.php?c=audio

----------


## Маша_ла

У меня нет времени слушать, я могу только почитать чето по-быстрому  :Smilie:  А слушать некогда. Совсем  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Я то же слышал от Чоки Нима Ринпоче о полномочиях Ламы Олега, на двух последних ретритах. Сам Ламу Олега не слушаю, так как, почему то мне неприятна его манера учить. Тем не менее, когда кулуарно задал ему вопрос, он ответил очень толково и просто, не «ламствуя».

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Вангдраг

В живом журнале какойто хороший человек напечатал несколько лекций
Ламы Олега.
Как ни крути,а Лама Олег значимая фигура на европейской части СНГ,по крайней мере для Чоклинг Терсар.

----------

Аньезка (15.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

По поводу "чудесности" Олега как ламы пусть каждый решает сам. Для меня он тот парнишка, который в 96 или 7 году отправился в Непал  за просветлением. С большими амбициями при этом. Поздравляю его с полученными свершениями, но при этом понимаю, что карьеру "ламы" можно в России сделать, только назвав себя самого "ламой", что он успешно и сделал.

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Но Нико, вероятно, резонно спрашивает о том, каков круг тех вопросов, в которых лама Олег компетентен. Лично я не вижу в такой постановке вопроса ничего предосудительного. Нормальный человеческий вопрос.


 Хочу не менее резонно возразить. Со времени этой http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5852 дисскусии прошло уже более 4 лет, и Нико в ней учавствовала то же..

 Нико, ежели б хотела, уже великое множество раз могла развеять свои сомнения, как обратившись к Ламе Олегу, так и к другим Учителям.

 Но лично я почему то на 99.99% уверен, что Нико, окромя упомянутой её книги "Откровения блаженных отшельников"(а возможно даже предисловия к ней) так ничего и не читала, переведённого Олегом.

 ПЫ. СЫ И ещё прошу заметить, Нико начала этот спор в хорошо известной россиянам манере, я Пастернака не читала, но......., так как книгу "Ваджрный туз" она ещё и не прочитала.

 несложно догадаться. что претензии к Ламе Олегу, носят, как выразился Сэм, в предыдущих прениях по данному вопросу, скорее кармический характер, нежели дхармический. Учитывая их знакомство с ещё *доламских времён*.

 Ну прошлый раз с Пэмой, такое же кино , в конце концов выяснилось.
 В подробности вдаваться-не буду.

 Я просто , ещё хочу сказать, что достаточно почитать им переведённые книги, что б перестать сомневаться в его глубочайшем постижении самых высших Учений Ваджраяны и Дзогчен.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Хочу не менее резонно возразить. Со времени этой http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5852 дисскусии прошло уже более 4 лет, и Нико в ней учавствовала то же..
> 
>  Нико, ежели б хотела, уже великое множество раз могла развеять свои сомнения, как обратившись к Ламе Олегу, так и к другим Учителям.
> 
>  Но лично я почему то на 99.99% уверен, что Нико, окромя упомянутой её книги "Откровения блаженных отшельников"(а возможно даже предисловия к ней) так ничего и не читала, переведённого Олегом.
> 
>  ПЫ. СЫ И ещё прошу заметить, Нико начала этот спорв хорошо известной россияном манере, я Пастернака не читала, но......., так как книгу "Ваджрный туз" она ещё и не прочитала.
> 
>  несложно догадаться. что претензии к Ламе Олегу, носят, как выразился Сэм, в предыдущих прениях по данному вопросу, скорее кармический характер, нежели дхармический. Учитывая их знакомство с ещё *доламских времён*.
> ...


У Вас много концпций по поводу Нико...

Я читала много интервью "ламы Сонама Додже" в инете, и поэтому  что-то об этом поняла. Много юмористичесикх трактовоок  учений Будды. Что ещё пока  не говорит о "глубочайшем постижении". Посмотрим...

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нико, при всем уважении, когда-то многие учителя были "парнишками с большими амбициями". Пусть Олег не останавливается на достигнутом  :Smilie: 
Мне кажется, спор пошел уже по энному кругу. Все понятно  :Smilie:  

Я как раз помню Олега, когда он приехал в Непал в 96 г., помню его искренность и решимость. Он точно знал, чего хочет и он на данный момент, за это небольшое кол-во времени, уже многого добился. Я желаю ему дальнейших свершений и успехов. А также всем нам тоже. 
Главное - знать точно, чего хочешь и идти к этому решительно, не сомневаясь  :Smilie: 
Если он может, в отличие от других практиков, писать книги, читать лекции, учить, цеплять людей, пробуждать интерес к Дхарме, значит - это дар, который нужно использовать на благо всех  :Smilie:  Не дикий человек, а успешный учитель. Чего же это так сильно народ задевает? Нормальный пацан.
End of discussion on my part :Smilie:

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (15.12.2009), Нагфа (02.05.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> По поводу "чудесности" Олега как ламы пусть каждый решает сам. Для меня он тот парнишка, который в 96 или 7 году отправился в Непал  за просветлением. С большими амбициями при этом. Поздравляю его с полученными свершениями, но при этом понимаю, что карьеру "ламы" можно в России сделать, только назвав себя самого "ламой", что он успешно и сделал.


 


> Для меня он тот парнишка, который в 96 или 7 году отправился в Непал  за просветлением. С большими амбициями при этом.


 Снисходительно так похлопывая по плечу Олега, сказала Майя. Гы-гы :Wink: 




> но при этом понимаю, что карьеру "ламы" можно в России сделать, только назвав себя самого "ламой", что он успешно и сделал.


 Ой уж прости ваше великопреосвященство, столп и опора рассейского буддизма.
 Опрофурились немного его ученики. Савсем забыли мнения наших "бывалых" узнать.
 Исправимсё, в следующий раз как токмо прослышим, что новый йогин из затвора в Рассею собрался возвращаться, враз к Майе и Ко делегацию зашлём, что мол думаете госпожа Малыгина о новоиспечённом йогине? сгодиться аль нет? А то мож в дойогинские времена, как то себя противно проявил, и до сих пор Майе парнишой с амбициями видиться, и портит еённое настроение только одним упоминанием?

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Хочу не менее резонно возразить. Со времени этой http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5852 дисскусии прошло уже более 4 лет, и Нико в ней учавствовала то же..
> 
>  Нико, ежели б хотела, уже великое множество раз могла развеять свои сомнения, как обратившись к Ламе Олегу, так и к другим Учителям.
> 
>  Но лично я почему то на 99.99% уверен, что Нико, окромя упомянутой её книги "Откровения блаженных отшельников"(а возможно даже предисловия к ней) так ничего и не читала, переведённого Олегом.
> 
>  ПЫ. СЫ И ещё прошу заметить, Нико начала этот спор в хорошо известной россиянам манере, я Пастернака не читала, но......., так как книгу "Ваджрный туз" она ещё и не прочитала.
> 
>  несложно догадаться. что претензии к Ламе Олегу, носят, как выразился Сэм, в предыдущих прениях по данному вопросу, скорее кармический характер, нежели дхармический. Учитывая их знакомство с ещё *доламских времён*.
> ...



Окей,если Вы не сомневаетсь в его "глубочайшем постижении", примите в нём Прибежище! Я тоже перевела энное количчество книг, но почему-то после  этого не смею считать себя ламой!

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По поводу "чудесности" Олега как ламы пусть каждый решает сам. Для меня он тот парнишка, который в 96 или 7 году отправился в Непал  за просветлением. С большими амбициями при этом. Поздравляю его с полученными свершениями, но при этом понимаю, что карьеру "ламы" можно в России сделать, только назвав себя самого "ламой", что он успешно и сделал.


Ну совсем уже приплыли. Вы подумали что сказали-то?  :Smilie:  По Вашим словам в Россию приезжают:
а) делать карьеру
б) самозванцы

----------

Нагфа (02.05.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Снисходительно так похлопывая по плечу Олега, сказала Майя. Гы-гы
> 
> 
> 
>  Ой уж прости ваше великопреосвященство, столп и опора рассейского буддизма.
>  Опрофурились немного его ученики. Савсем забыли мнения наших "бывалых" узнать.
>  Исправимсё, в следующий раз как токмо прослышим, что новый йогин из затвора в Рассею собрался возвращаться, враз к Майе и Ко делегацию зашлём, что мол думаете госпожа Малыгина о новоиспечённом йогине? сгодиться аль нет? А то мож в дойогинские времена, как то себя противно проявил, и до сих пор Майе парнишой с амбициями видиться, и портит еённое настроение только одним упоминанием?


Ты сам понял, что сказаЛ?

----------


## Аньезка

> По поводу "чудесности" Олега как ламы пусть каждый решает сам. Для меня он тот парнишка, который в 96 или 7 году отправился в Непал  за просветлением. С большими амбициями при этом. Поздравляю его с полученными свершениями, но при этом понимаю, что карьеру "ламы" можно в России сделать, только назвав себя самого "ламой", что он успешно и сделал.


Важно не то, каким он отправился, а то, каким вернулся. 
Амбиции в походе за просветлением? А может так и надо!
Многие ли из тутошних бросили все и отсидели по несколько многолетних затворов?

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (15.12.2009), куру хунг (15.12.2009), Маша_ла (15.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Сам Ламу Олега не слушаю, так как, почему то мне неприятна его манера учить.


 Вот простой и честный ответ. 
 Человеки разные бывают, как известно, и разным людям нравиться разный стиль изложения.
 И если б , Вы Майя. так же примерно сказала-ну нравиться мне манера (юморитстическая как Позднякова) подачи Учения, да и чёрт бы с ним.
 Как известно ваша традиция характеризуеться "весьма сурьёзным" отношением к Учению, и это никого бы особо не удивило.

 Я вот к примеру, читать читаю ещё так сяк, гелукпинских Учителей, но на лекциях
 откровенно сплю, или про себя матюгами ругаюсь. Но это не повод для меня заявлять, что они плохие ламы. Это просто-не моё.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, кстати, хочу сказать, что очень люблю посещать лекции ламы Олега. И PampKin тоже.  :Big Grin:  Отличный стиль изложения, информативно, не скучно, интересно и главное - он вдохновляет.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нико

А чё ты, Куру хунг.так за ламу Олега вцепился,?  Привязаннность,   что ли? Ты мне свои взгляды обрисуй, что ли, тогда и поговорим...

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Окей,если Вы не сомневаетсь в его "глубочайшем постижении", примите в нём Прибежище! Я тоже перевела энное количчество книг, но почему-то после  этого не смею считать себя ламой!


 


> Окей,если Вы не сомневаетсь в его "глубочайшем постижении", примите в нём Прибежище!


 Эт зачем же? Мы отморозки-дзогченоиды немного в другом принимаем Прибежище. :Embarrassment: 




> Я тоже перевела энное количчество книг, но почему-то после  этого не смею считать себя ламой!


 Так честь и слава вам за переводы.Никто особо ваших заслуг не оспаривает.

 И понятное дело, что переводов крайне недостаточно, что б становиться Учителем. Не мне вам это объяснять.

 Чокьи Нима Римпоче его уполномочил давать учения в Раше, с этим уже кажись никто, слава Самантабхадре не спорит. А не назначал ламой. Сейчас у него достаточно учеников, что б уже считаться в классическом понимании Ламой.

 Хотя признаюсь честно поперах, в начале нашего знакомства,меня слегка то же коробило, его пожелание обращаться к нему на "ВЫ" и Лама".
 Превычно, так хотелось запанибратски , как с инструкторами в ДО, на "Ты" и просто по имени общаться

 Я даже пытался поначалу переубедить его общаться на "ВЫ" и употреблять в обращении к нему "Лама". И некоторое время мне казалось, что эт пожалуй его гордыня так проявляется.
 Но как показало время, я оказался неправ. Дело в том, что начни, он в самом начале своей "карьеры ламы" общаться запанибратски с учениками, он пожалуй так никогда и не стал бы *Ламой*.
 Причиной тому наш долбанный "рассейский менталитет", в котором господствующими эмоциями, как известно являються зависть и ревность.

 И не держи он дистанцию с учениками, то всякие "бывалые" и "матёрые", которые помнят его "парнишкой", давно бы его с дерьмом смешали по полной, как умеют у нас в России.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2012), Аньезка (15.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (15.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011), Спокойный (15.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> А чё ты, Куру хунг.так за ламу Олега вцепился,?  Привязаннность,   что ли? Ты мне свои взгляды обрисуй, что ли, тогда и поговорим...


1. Сам пожалуй толком не знаю. Наверное эти... как их... связи блин кармические :Big Grin: 
 2.Как отморозок-дзогченоид, считаю, что тексты по дзогчен переведённые Ламой Олегом на русский, просто бесценны, и посему даже незначительные возможные промахи Олега, как Ламы, не являются поводом для его "опускания"
 3. Просто есть врождённая придурь-не люблю когда порядочных людей пытаются унизить.
4. Считаю, что если некто пытается высказывать некоторые сомнения в гуру, надо стараться отделять симпатии-антипатии возникшие в *доламский* период, а так же симпатии-антипатии  как результат принадлежности своей школы, от реальных претензий к изложению-подаче Дхармы.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2012), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в начале нашего знакомства,меня слегка то же коробило, его пожелание обращаться к нему на "ВЫ" и Лама".


А вот это настоящая ваджрная упайя, искусное средство, наилучшим образом ориентированное именно на российский менталитет с его врожденным почтением к начальству да и к поповству.

Лично мне, как завзятому космополиту, более сродственно, когда почтение вызывают не чины и звания, не "ваджрные доспехи" в виде ламского одеяния, а масштаб личности человека, с которым имеешь дело.
Не знаю, как с этим у ламы Олега, лично не знаком, судить не берусь за глаза.
Но сам подход вызывает опасения. Уж извините.

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> А свою истиную природу позвольте мне узнать во время передачи от моего Ламы. Ко всем за этим не пойду.


Почему?  В чем смысл ?

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Лично мне, как завзятому космополиту, более сродственно, когда почтение вызывают не чины и звания, не "ваджрные доспехи" в виде ламского одеяния, а масштаб личности человека, с которым имеешь дело.
> Не знаю, как с этим у ламы Олега, лично не знаком, судить не берусь за глаза.
> Но сам подход вызывает опасения. Уж извините.


 Ну Сергей, у нас не так уж и много *завзятых космополитов*, сами понимаете, так что то ж звыняйтэ  :Embarrassment: , и как *завзятыйкосмополит*, надеюсь сможете увидеть не  только*"ваджрные доспехи"*, но и *масштаб личности*

 А *"ваджрные доспехи" в виде ламского одеяния*- как он мне объяснял, всего лишь нагпинская накидка. :Big Grin: 

 И в МСК чудаков таскающих на себе, эти экзотичные одеяния более, чем достаточно. Мож лучше им эти замечания делать?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2012), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Почему?  В чем смысл ?


 Гы...чудная ты Тань. Ну как почему?
 А вдруг какую-нить другую(неистинную к примеру) природу покажет , чужой гуру?
 :EEK!:  :Cry:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Спокойный

> Я как раз помню Олега, когда он приехал в Непал в 96 г., помню его искренность и решимость. Он точно знал, чего хочет


Чего именно он хотел?

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Дискуссию предлагаю "поостыть". Тема закрыта, возможно будет подчищена, а возможно и когда-то возобновлена. 

п.с. По просьбе Евгений Б. дописываю:

Текст, содержащий фразу "Особенность этой книги в том, что в ней содержатся прямые наставления, идущие из самого сердца учителя" написан редакторами, а не ламой Олегом.

----------

Chanjub (09.02.2015), Сергей Хос (03.01.2010)

----------

